# My Kindle won't wake up!



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I just got my Kindle 2, plugged it in, turned it on, went to the home page and put it to sleep.  Now I can't wake it up.  Are there any tricks to getting it to wake up?  It's just a simple slide of the power switch, right?  Am I supposed to hold it in place until it wakes up?

I'll be so sad if there's something wrong...   

And to be honest, this is DH's Kindle.  I just was nice and opened it up for him so it would be all charged and ready for him when gets home tonight.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

He's gonna think you broke it!!!    I don't have the K2, so hopefully somebody will be able to help you out.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe try resetting it.  Slide the power button over and hold it for 15 seconds.  That is supposed to reset it.  Hope that works for you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, try a reset and report back!

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When mine froze 15 seconds wasn't long enough.... Had to hold the switch about 30 seconds....


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help!

It took two reboots.  Long one!  

The first one got me to the home page and then it froze again.  The second one and I'm in business.

Another possible problem...

I noticed that the powercord connection is very loose.  The charging light flashes off and on.  Is this normal?  My K1 doesn't do this - it has a very firm connection.  Maybe this is how it froze in the first place?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I noticed that the powercord connection is very loose. The charging light flashes off and on. Is this normal? My K1 doesn't do this - it has a very firm connection. Maybe this is how it froze in the first place?


Another person reported problems with his K2 charging....keep a close eye, this might be a problem.

L


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Another person reported problems with his K2 charging....keep a close eye, this might be a problem.
> 
> L


I had an issue with that too - but I am waiting a day or two just in case I wasn't seating the plug in well enough


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> It took two reboots. Long one!
> 
> ...


Yeah, like Leslie said, watch that. My connection is not loose at all and it doesn't flash. I just get the solid yellow light glowing.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

The plug should definitely have a positive feel, shouldn't feel loose at all.

Are you sure you plugged it in all the way?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Now I can't wake it up.


Overdose!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The cord connection is a problem.  The amber light won't stay lit even when I'm not messing with it so I called Amazon and I will get a new Kindle on Friday.  Whoot!  I mean DH will get a new Kindle on Friday.  

And I've had to reset twice more - so four times total.  Clearly there's more wrong with this Kindle than just the power connection.  So a huge shout out to Amazon and their wonderful customer service!  Bravo, Amazon!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Too bad you had a dud, but I'm glad they're taking good care of you!


----------

